# volk te37 look alikes?



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

i remember seeing a wheel a while back that looks just like a te37, but i think that company went out of business.
does anyone know a company tht makes a te37 looking wheel besides kosei (too thin of spokes) thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

check Rota Wheels


----------

